# Grub troubles (or better: where is my /boot/grub/menu.lst)

## +BroNNoS+

Hi all,

I'm a little confused here. I'm running Gentoo for a while now and love it !!! I saw some kernel errors during booting, so I wanted to optimize the kernel a bit. Compilation went fine, but then I wanted to copy the bzImage to and saw my /boot is empty. So I looked on the inet, man. info grub etc etc and tried some things in Grub and for no apperent reason (that I can remember, but it was already late) yesterday I got the /boot/grub/ etc back. So I quickly copied the new kernel there and adjusted the menu.lst. Now I made a little mistake in that file (hd8 instead of hdb8) so I have to adjust that at boottime. The kernel is running fine, but again my /boot is empty and I want to adjust the menu.lst. I am completely lost here. How do I get to my /boot/grub/menu.lst?? I think it's is a hidden partition or something. Somebody??

Thanks.

----------

## AggieEmpeg

BroNNos,

     Gentoo was an intelligently engineered distro.  As such, the /boot filesystem is not normally mounted during normal operations.  This is to prevent boot partition corruption in the unlikely event that your machine should happen to crash.  If you need to add/edit anything there, you need to first mount your boot partition.  Your /etc/fstab file should be setup correctly to allow the simple command "mount /boot" to work.

--Gentoo, my new favorite Linux distro.

----------

## +BroNNoS+

Stupid me  :Wink: . Now I see it. I had already mounted the /boot in fstab and fiddled around with it yesterday, but is was mounted with the option noauto. So there you go, that's it. Sometimes the solutions are so simple, but if you look over it time and time again it can drive you mad  :Smile:  It must have been to late then last night.

Thanks for the quick reply!

----------

